# Helppppp !!! My hedgehog keep sneezing !!!



## Tatami (Jul 29, 2014)

I just bought my hedgehog 2 weeks ago...
She was healthy...but when last saturday, I bring her back to my hometown...
She start sneezing and licking nose !!
It's really scared me !! And I saw her poop is slimy green !!
She keep sneezing until now...and I saw her mucus was abit yellowish..
Now, her poop is brown and normal...
But she's keep sneezing when I put her back to the cage...
I saw many forum keep saying that send to vet..
But is that another way to solve this problem ??
And actually what going on to my little hedgie ? 
Is that the URI ?? 
* Before I went back to my hometown, it's healthy and no sneeze...but after I took it down from the car, it start sneeze...is it air-con in my car make her sick ?


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

If she got to cold it could make her sick, what kind of bedding do you use? What temperature is she kept at? What is her lighting schedule? Had you given her a bath recently or right before it started where she could of gotten water in her nose? How cold were you cranking the a/c and for how long. How old is your hedgie? Was her cage regulated before you brought her back?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Only having had her for 2 weeks she could have been incubating a URI and it was just coincidence it appeared when you traveled. 

Sneezing with yellow mucous is an infection and she needs to see a vet asap. Respiratory infections in hedgehogs do not get better on their own and usually turn to pneumonia fairly quickly.


----------



## Tatami (Jul 29, 2014)

When i bought her back to my hometown, the a/c in the car is cold for 2 hour something..
I'm using the recycle paper as her bedding...
The temperature kept around 26 - 30 'C
I'm still new and haven't get any light schedule for her..
Ya,i given a water bath before we back to my hometown, but after the water bath she was still in healthy mode..
My hedgie is 3 month old.. the size of the cage quite small and i keep searching for a big plastic cage for her, but its really hard to find 4 sqft around here..


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah she could of gotten water in her nose, then the coldness from the car could of easily given her a URI. It sounds like you need to see the vet.. And you can always make a cage when you can't find the right stuff!


----------



## Tatami (Jul 29, 2014)

Ok noted , will bring her to vet tomorrow >< thank you soo much


----------

